# Betta Daily Meal Plan (Plate du Jour!)



## fishcurl (Jul 14, 2011)

I know this is like the bajillionth food question thread, but I haven't found anything like it in my searches.

My question is this - what *exactly* do you feed your betta every day, in what order and how much? I understand they need a variety to be healthy, what kinds of foods that are healthy and so on, but I'm an analytical sort who likes specifics.

I'm looking for something like this:

*Daily Meal Plan*


Morning - 1 pellet
Midday - 1 frozen brine shrimp
Evening - 2 pellets
Sundays - Betta Pot Roast (aka 1 freeze-dried bloodworm)
Mondays - fast
(no idea if this is any good, just an example)

So what do you say, Betta Mums and Pops? What does your Betta's daily meal plan look like? I'd really appreciate seeing your menus


----------



## atteb (Nov 12, 2010)

Everyone has their way of feeding it seems. I feed morning and night and if I am feeding pellets that day they get 2 pellets each feeding. I also feed frozend foods. I use a dropper when I feed these foods and put a drop of bloodworms, glassworms, brineshrimp in for them.

Sometimes I will feed the pellets in the morning and the frozen foods at night.

But bettas are like puppies they will eat until they bust. If you see your betta with a huge belly, that is not good cut back on the feedings.

I have read in several articles where it says that a fish's stomach is the size of their eye ball.

If you betta seems bloated looking skip that feeding, they will not starve.

More is not always better when it comes to feeding.

Hope this helps


----------



## SmokeNLark (Jul 22, 2010)

Mine get 2 pellets morning and night. One day a week, they get 2 frozen bloodworms at night, one day they get 2 freeze dried bloodworms at night, and one day is a fast day. I also am going to get frozen brine shrimp to feed one night a week.

So basically, pellets in the morning frozen food at night with a day of fasting.


----------



## Toxi86 (Jun 29, 2011)

I'm in the process of looking up different kinds of food for my betta's but this is what I've been doing:

*Monday*

*AM* - Freeze Dried Bloodworms 
Males: 3-4
Females: 2-3

*PM* -Tetra Bettamin Flakes
Everyone: tweezer pinch of flakes (un-eaten portions removed from tanks)

*Tuesday*

*AM* - NLS* Betta Pellets
Males: 3 pellets
Females: 2 pellets

*PM* - NLS* Betta Pellets
Males: 3 pellets
Females: 2 pellets

*Wednesday*

*AM* - NLS* Betta Pellets
Males: 3 pellets
Females: 2 pellets

*PM* - NLS* Betta Pellets
Males: 3 pellets
Females: 2 pellets

*Thursday*

*AM* - Freeze Dried Bloodworms 
Males: 3-4
Females: 2-3

*PM* -Tetra Bettamin Flakes
Everyone: tweezer pinch of flakes

*Friday*

*AM* - NLS* Betta Pellets
Males: 3 pellets
Females: 2 pellets

*PM* - NLS* Betta Pellets
Males: 3 pellets
Females: 2 pellets

*Saturday*

*AM* - NLS* Betta Pellets
Males: 3 pellets
Females: 2 pellets

*PM* - NLS* Betta Pellets
Males: 3 pellets
Females: 2 pellets

*Sunday*

Fast Day

_*NLS - New Life Source Betta Pellets_

This is the current schedule but like I said before, I'm researching a different diet for my babies. I'm considering adding in frozen types and reducing the pellets but this isn't for sure just yet. Hope this helps! ^^


----------



## Ashleigh (May 28, 2011)

Monday: Fast day
Tuesday: 1 Hikari pellet in the morning, 2 at night
Wednesday: 1 Hikari pellet in the morning, 2 at night
Thursday: 1 Hikari pellet in the morning, 2 at night
Friday: 1 Hikari pellet in the morning, pea at night
Saturday: Bloodworms
Sunday: Bloodworms

I developed this schedule a little while ago but recently it's unofficially changed to Friday night and Saturday morning is the fasting, as I'm not at home then. In future it's likely to change again.


----------



## fishcurl (Jul 14, 2011)

Thanks everyone for sharing what they do!

I realize that feeding is a personalized affair and what works for some may not work for others. I just find it really interesting to see what everyone else does


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

Ashleigh, why do you regularly feed peas? I would not recommend. Instead, try a fasting day. Peas arent natural and can have adverse effects.


----------



## Ashleigh (May 28, 2011)

If you read the first line, it says fasting day. What I didn't include in the post was only feeding the pea every 2-3 weeks.


----------



## caitic10 (Apr 30, 2011)

I feed frozen foods in the morning, and a pellet at night. I fast on fridays.


----------



## bahamut285 (Dec 10, 2010)

Hmm, it makes me want to mix it up with some leftover flakes from my grandma's 100000year old betta.

I normally feed:
AM: 2 pellets
PM: 1 pellet

Sunday is fasting day


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

I know, I mean putting an extra fast in there, if you wanted.

I still dont recommend giving the fish peas. Unless theyre hugely bloated and really, truly need that pea to get their business done, I dont recommend.


----------



## Ashleigh (May 28, 2011)

I haven't come across any issues with the peas yet, and I've discovered they do help alot with avoiding a bloated belly. But that's just my opinion.


----------



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

Monday: Fast, excluding Tyson who is recovering from starvation and ammonia burns - and Stirling, who's a growing baby. 8 NLS GROW pellets in the morning or frozen bloodworms. If bloodworms, I move the fasting one day ahead to not waste bloodworms.
Tuesday: Three NLS or Omega One pellets in the evening.
Wednesday: Frozen foods. Glassworms or bloodworms in the morning, brineshrimp at night. 
Thursday: Same as Tuesday.
Friday: Frozen bloodworms, or glassworms in morning. NLS or Omega One at night. 
Saturday: Same as Thursday.
Subday: Frozen brine shrimp in morning.


----------



## Impolite (May 12, 2011)

Ive tried something new that they love.
The other night we had salmon and I cut the extra raw salmon off and put it in a bag and froze it, for my catfish initially.
Ok, so my betta girls love it!!!

I chop it reallyfine then let it soften, and I have super worms for my frog, but I have to cut them in half because they're too big, but I squish the cuts out and they love that too.

But, is that alright for them? they seem to love it<3


----------



## coet (Jun 26, 2011)

This is my feeding schedule, I hope it helps! :]

Monday: 
*AM* - 4 Omega One Buffet Pellets
*PM* 4 Omega One Buffet Pellets

Tuesday:
*AM* - 3 Omega One Buffet Pellets, one Hikari Freeze-Dried Blood Worm
*PM* - 3 Omega One Buffet Pellets, one Frozen Blood Worm

Wednesday:
*AM* - 4 Omega One Buffet Pellets
*PM* - 4 Omega One Buffet Pellets

Thursday:
*AM* - 3 Omega One Buffet Pellets, one Hikari Freeze-Dried Blood Worm
*PM* - 3 Omega One Buffet Pellets, one Frozen Blood Worm

Friday:
*AM* - 4 Omega One Buffet Pellets
*PM* - 4 Omega One Buffet Pellets

Saturday:
*AM* - 3 Omega One Buffet Pellets, one Hikari Freeze-Dried Blood Worm
*PM* - 3 Omega One Buffet Pellets, one Hikari Freeze-Dried Blood Worm

Sunday:
*Fasting Day*

I have to watch one of my bettas really close because he is constipation prone, so some days he might get one pellet or nothing at dinner, just to make sure he flushes his system.


----------



## atteb (Nov 12, 2010)

Something new that I have just tried is Mosquito Larvae aka Glass worms. They love them, I know that people have live cultures of glass worms but I am not into the live thing and bought these frozen in cubes. It adds a nice variety to their diet.

Say anyone ever try Mysis Shrimp?


----------



## MaggieLynn (Jun 24, 2011)

i have no system lol when i think of it i feed them blood worms or brine shrip frozen and freeze dried blood worms but my bettas are picky, i have two types of pellets, one from aqueon, they are small enough for my girls, and then tetra mini pellets which are huge compared to the other ones, and i have bettamin flakes. so basically my girls and my vt huey get the aqueon pellets the girls get just a pinch because well if there isnt alil more than enough fighting occus then my one crown tail hercules gets a pinch of flakes, he doesnt like pellets and then my larger ct fred and my dragon hmpk norbert get the bigger pellets about 2-3 oh huey gets maybe 5 pellets, and if he doesnt see them before they fall i give him freeze dried blood worms because i know he will eat those but i only give a lil, some times ill give them blood worms every other day, and only that for the day the girls each get 1 or 2 the males 2 or 3 sometimes i give them blood worms freeze dried, havent tried the shrimp for a bit some didnt care for it when i first bought it. thats about it, i do fast them depending on what they are eating at the time, with starting a new job last week it has just been pellets, in a nut shell i feed everything but live food and its random when they get what


----------



## atteb (Nov 12, 2010)

Oh I just love that name "Norbert" do you have a pic of him?


----------

